# Why did you make your Fursona?



## Maje (Mar 2, 2010)

Why did you make it?

Some people make it for the enjoyment of creating a character. Other's use it to practice art. Some create a mascot. Some create a character to live a fantasy life through.

Some use it to have a personification to whore around and do all the adult things they'd never do themselves. Some create a sex symbol to sell goods, or hook people's attention.

Some people just make it because they enjoy the concept or roleplay without being an actual furry.

What category do you see yourself in?


----------



## Bando (Mar 2, 2010)

I made mine never ago, so I fit into no catagory.


----------



## Catilda Lily (Mar 2, 2010)

i have no idea


----------



## Maje (Mar 2, 2010)

Awesome. XD


----------



## Unsilenced (Mar 2, 2010)

I dunno. Everyone else had one... sooooo. :v


----------



## Telnac (Mar 2, 2010)

Enjoyment of making a character.  I made him the embodiment of everything I'd love to have done to myself if technology would allow (downloading my brain into an android body, specifically, and that body being in the shape of a dragon.)

His setting is quite detailed, but I don't do any RPing with him.  I may write some fanfic in that setting... but I currently have neither the time nor the inclination.


----------



## Maje (Mar 2, 2010)

Well some people's Fursonas seem to have devolved into one thing or another. Like Kami's character seems to just be put into all her artwork/porn she sells now. :V

Max avoided that whole shebang by making Zig-Zag separate from his Maxine character.

We got people like Frenor that seem to have made a character to just to...well, his avatar explains it all.

Some people like Mel just like to throw their character into all sorts of fun comics (Both normal and mature).

Other people like Shizuki enjoy just having a character to doodle.

We got all kinds.


----------



## Unsilenced (Mar 2, 2010)

Mine started as something to roleplay as in an IRC (no not sex -.-) He was mostly just a generic skunk guy to start out with. 

As time went by I just kept adding little details onto him until he became a distinct character.


----------



## lowkey (Mar 2, 2010)

I found the site, and then drew it in twenty minutes, so I wouldn't be the jackass without an avatar. so now....


----------



## Fay V (Mar 2, 2010)

i made a fursuit and it just sort of happened.


----------



## Sarlune (Mar 2, 2010)

I like role playing but I also have always kinda acted like a dog and a cat. Meaning I nuzzle with my face against my BF's chest or his neck. I mew and whine and bark. I like wearing collars. And I was always a big fan of tigers and wolves. So I just made one to look like how I feel like I would if I was a wolf tiger. Being a demon was just so I could change shape and be bigger than normal :3 (ish really short irl)


----------



## Maje (Mar 2, 2010)

I've never barked, but I can relate to the other stuff. =P


----------



## Kiszka (Mar 2, 2010)

I made my fursona to conceptualize a furry version of myself. In a sense, to figure out 'who I am' as an animal. *nods*


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Mar 2, 2010)

A mask to hide behind.


----------



## quayza (Mar 2, 2010)

Made mines because of many reason. Creature that i love to death and sometimes act like one. My personality is kinda similar to that of a dragon and feel that it is the best creature to describe me etc.


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 2, 2010)

various reasons
Folseh towards my likes of feral dragons (but not on the same level of I love the myths)
Deskai cause of several things


----------



## Joeyyy (Mar 2, 2010)

You want the truth?

Everyone says I give off that vibe lol

and wolves are sick...!


----------



## Sarlune (Mar 2, 2010)

Maje said:


> I've never barked, but I can relate to the other stuff. =P



I've gotten it down to where my mom comes in the room to see why the dogs barking lol


----------



## MrRedCheetah (Mar 2, 2010)

i was board on paint and i was like why not


----------



## Tommy (Mar 2, 2010)

I made one for the sake of having one.


----------



## Rozel-Roo (Mar 2, 2010)

because im an animal at heart lol no no no the truth is i used to be an artist but then i got hurt and cant draw anymore sooo blue is just a story character heh.


----------



## Willow (Mar 2, 2010)

I tell this story a lot...

My fursona originated from my gaia avatar
http://www.tektek.org/avatar/33655707

I've obviously changed a lot of things in the past 2 years since I created him...but this is what the actual avatar looks like (and still looks like)

I wanted an alternate personality basically...someone I could identify with at times..but I also plan on using him in stories later on...but basically, my fursona is an alternate version of me (**because Willow's a guy...)


----------



## King_Kangaroo (Mar 20, 2010)

I did actually "create" King Kangaroo at all. He found me.


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 20, 2010)

I prefer roleplaying >.> Not really a furry at heart, just for the sake of rping and art. I joined mostly, because I like cartoon dragons and sharks.


Ah shit, didn't everyone join because of cartoons?


----------



## TashkentFox (Mar 20, 2010)

Ranzun the Dragon-Shark said:


> Ah shit, didn't everyone join because of cartoons?



Well, partly, but I'm also a bit of a therian (though I don't fraternalise with them because most of them are madder than I'll ever be)


----------



## TDK (Mar 20, 2010)

Because i'm actually a Akita/Lab mix on the inside DURR.

Naw, I made him because I'd rather be represented as a dog than be represented as a weasel. 



Ranzun the Dragon-Shark said:


> Ah shit, didn't everyone join because of cartoons?


Oh yeah this too.


----------



## Piggy (Mar 20, 2010)

Because _pigs just want to have fun_.


----------



## Morvik (Mar 20, 2010)

I made mine simply cause I wanted to draw myself as some animal and I thought of what animal looked and acted much like me to an extent. Then I just drew him in my steampunk clothing.


----------



## Browder (Mar 20, 2010)

I like animals, so I wondered which one I'd be based on personality. I settled on cat and called it a day.


----------



## Hipstar (Mar 20, 2010)

because its fun and i like the way it looks.


----------



## Artificial Ginger (Mar 20, 2010)

Fantasy life =3


----------



## Foxxtrot (Mar 21, 2010)

Mm, just wanted an avatar representation of myself.  And because I love creating characters.  XP  Probably partially a fantasy life thing too....  heheh.


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Mar 21, 2010)

It been a ever growing(still is) since i was a small kid. It eventualy became my fursonia. 
Tho not completly  but a little bit of it is a reflection of my self.


----------



## torachi (Mar 21, 2010)

for teh lulz


no really, just for fun and it felt fitting. lots of other reasons, but thats pretty much it.


----------



## Willow (Mar 21, 2010)

I obviously changed Willow even more since I've been here...I might wanna make an info sheet on him...


----------



## Steel the Wolf (Mar 21, 2010)

Mostly because with all of the stupid "What kind of animal are you" games I've played in different places. I always compared myself to a wolf for a variety of reasons. I guess that combined with my wild imagination lead me to be a furry. I took that idea and, as an author, created a character I though was cool and had mystique. I wouldn't want to be him forever, but it would be cool to step into his shoes (paws?) every once in a while. Fursuit FTW.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 22, 2010)

I didn't :V


----------



## Whitemountaintiger (Mar 22, 2010)

Because I was bored one night, and I thought up Frost... I think that's how it happened for a good part of us, right?


----------



## TashkentFox (Mar 22, 2010)

My fursona is just me with fur, four legs and a tail.


----------



## shark whisperer (Mar 24, 2010)

my furson needed to be a bit different, that can comply with my fursuit i am building now.
also this gives me a reason to be a bit different.


----------



## Miles_T_Springfoot (Mar 25, 2010)

I made one to figure out what animal I'd associate with best. 
Originally I said I was some sort of fox, but realized that that wasn't me. Then I was caught between choosing a rabbit or a mouse (since I'm small, quiet, and timid to a degree like them), so I combined them. When someone pointed out my description was that of a Jerboa, I finally found what I was looking for. I was really trying to avoid hybrids when I was doing this.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 25, 2010)

Because all the furries were doing it...  I don't have a problem...  I can stop anytime... Stop staring at me.


----------



## Satoshi (Mar 25, 2010)

...Iunno. I kinda drew a furry version of Satoshi to use for this site.
So yeah. :[


----------



## Riyeko (Mar 26, 2010)

Mines complicated.
First, I love dogs. Always have. But I also got into the ice age thing (god i love mammoths and the whole hunter-gatherer thing *shrug*), and the wolves back then, hell all the animals back then, even cave lions, were big and ferocious and nobody fucked with them.

Second, I loved the anthros. Dogs walking around in clothing and having real conversations? Wow, whats this, furry porn? Woooot. (i know, i sound nuts).
Anyway, after all of that, I met a few people who told me that .. what i was behaving like, rubbing my face on them, whining, making animal noises... it was more... furry like than anything. So I realized that I was a furry.

Third, I love roleplaying. It keeps me sane with three children during the day and nothing but WoW buddies and other things that ive got going. 
Roleplaying is something I do to cope with the mundane everyday tasks that life presents me.
So, most of my characters were technically vampires for a very long time. Until I started to do some research. Then I was always aware that I had rooted for the werewolf. I love the werewolves. Theyre strong, capable, dont take shit from anyone, and beat the shit out of anyone that fucks with their family or pack.
And thats how I want to be. 
I took a lot of shit not only from asshole teenagers that I was embarassed to call my peers (spitting on me in high school, taking pics of me while i was changing for gym.. etc), I also took a lot of shit from my dad, even when my mom was 'helping out'.
So I wanted to embody a personality and a character that didnt take shit and that always stuck up for herself.

But, since roleplaying is a fantasy thing *chuckle*.. I had to incorporate some really weird stuff.
For example, my wolfess has glowing blue tattoos all over her chest and right shoulder. its magic *snicker*. And shes able to do things like talk to the non-sentient wildlife (such as sparrows and worms), and she can also talk to plants like trees and bushes.
But thats what it was.. being unique in a world where, I was just another picked on outcast.


Thats why I would create a fursona... if I had done so.


----------



## Abelard_Epirts (Mar 28, 2010)

I became a zebra because, well I guess there wasn't many. I used to be a gecko and got bored.


----------



## Tetragnostica (Mar 28, 2010)

I blame Jasper Fforde.


----------



## Draconic (Mar 28, 2010)

Just as a way to represent me in the furry community, and something that will hopefully be used in any anthro art I decide to draw. Nothing more, nothing less.


----------



## Moonfall The Fox (Mar 28, 2010)

I didn't nessecarily make her, I just stopped and held the pen and went blank and drew and she showed up. 
She was a fox already though, because I am one.


----------



## silvermoon93 (Mar 28, 2010)

I hate drawing myself as a human most of the time, because almost everyone at my school draws humans. I realized that my character looked a lot cuter when I added neko features like the ears and tail, and slowly she evolved into a full anthro. I love drawing animals, but the anatomy is harder for me than humans are, so furries are pretty much the best of both the species in art. :3
As for the species I picked, I have no clue why I picked maned wolf. I was originally a wolf, but it just didn't work.


----------



## TashkentFox (Mar 28, 2010)

Moonfall The Fox said:


> I didn't nessecarily make her, I just stopped and held the pen and went blank and drew and she showed up.
> She was a fox already though, because I am one.



I love you Moonfall.


----------



## SpartaDog (Mar 29, 2010)

I made one in the first place because I'm addicted to making characters and roleplaying them.

As for function, Sparta represents how I am and Mavain represents how I wish I was.

That sounded so stereotypically furry, I wanna punch myself.


----------

